
Samsung steals girl from Apple&#8217;s ad for its own. - thatdrew
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2011/12/31/scandalous-samsung-steals-girl-from-apples-ad-for-its-own-watch/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Scandalous%21%20Samsung%20steals%20girl%20from%20Apple%26%238217%3Bs%20ad%20for%20its%20own.%20Watch%26%238230%3B&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
ComputerGuru
Is it the same girl? They certainly do look very similar, but I wouldn't bet
it was the same actress if my life hung in the balance..

------
kijin
> Samsung’s ad is unashamedly similar to your typical Apple ad.

The two ads seem to tell completely different stories. The Apple ad showcases
how you can take pictures with your iPhone and instantly share it with others.
The Samsung ad showcases the educational and home entertainment capabilities
of the Galaxy Tab. Which is probably a good idea, since the ad seems to target
South Korean parents who are famously obsessed with the educational qualities
of everything they buy for their kids.

A link on the page leads to another thenextweb article [1] where the author
claims that Samsung is "taking leaves out of Apple's book" by making ads like
this. The article compares the Galaxy Tab ad in question with a previous
Samsung ad in the South Korean market [2]. The other ad is indeed quite
different from the new ad, and perhaps closer to what American viewers expect
Asian ads to look like. Hot chick in scanty clothing doing cute things, etc.

But guess what, Samsung has been running family-oriented ads in the South
Korean market for over a decade. The old ad with Yuna Kim was for young
singles. The new ad is for families. It's not a copy of an Apple ad, it's just
another in the series of "IT can be family-friendly" ads that Samsung has been
doing all along. The only difference is that now they're using Western actors
in a Korean ad. I'm not sure if it's the same girl in both ads, but even if
she is, the ads are targeting different markets altogether.

[1] [http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2011/12/30/this-samsung-ad-
take...](http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2011/12/30/this-samsung-ad-takes-
another-leaf-out-of-apples-book/)

[2] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCLmkhzddok>

